# Underwear + Jeans



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2007)

Tired of having to pull your underwear/thong up so it shows past your low-rise jeans? These jeans are for you!

..:: Sanna's Brazil Fashion ::..

You get underwear and jeans all in one!

:rotfl: Just kidding. *PLEASE PLEASE don't ever buy this. *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 18, 2007)

LLOLLLLL!!!

i think i have seen those on a daily basis on the tramps @ my school!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Apr 18, 2007)

OH wow!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 18, 2007)

eww. i saw these on degrassi.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 18, 2007)

LMAO...these are a hot mess. I'm pretty sure you'll have some chunky chick try to squeeze into them and have her fat pockets hanging out the side. Although, I don't wanna see a size 0 in them thangs.


----------



## Saje (Apr 18, 2007)

lol.

I think its cute but I would never wear it for everyday wear. Maybe to an event. But even then I think I would find better, sexier stuff to wear over that.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 18, 2007)

ummmmmmmmmm............no


----------



## daer0n (Apr 18, 2007)

wtf :kopfkratz:


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't think so...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Half your butt would be hanging out!!! lol.


----------



## angellove (Apr 18, 2007)

um... horrible?


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2007)

wtf


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 19, 2007)

lmao!!!


----------



## tx_mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Love em! JK! I would not ever be caught in those things! GROSS!!


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 19, 2007)

LMAO:rotfl: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 19, 2007)

Nasty! LOL


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL Manny trying to be "hot" shes such a sl*t. Bleh.

Btw Degrassi is the best!!!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2007)

LMAO ! i would never wear that though.


----------



## Lia (Apr 19, 2007)

The worst thing is that they promote it as "Brazil Fashion" - i wouldn't wear something like that - ew.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 19, 2007)

these remind me of things girls in my highschool used to wear


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 19, 2007)

Ohh woww that's about 8 different kinds of wrong...=P


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG, hahaha, that's disgusting!


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 20, 2007)

Eww! I dont want to see anyone rear hanging out no matter what size.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 20, 2007)

Haha those are so nasty, I hope no one has ever bought them...


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 20, 2007)

Ewwww a denim studded thong built into jeans. That is breathtakingly hideous. But I think I've seen some girls wearing those at the flea market with those same clear heels...... Kinda reminds me of that trend where you could buy a tanktop with built in rhinestone bra straps that showed! You could wear the tank and the jeans together!!


----------



## farris2 (Apr 20, 2007)

How funny! You would have to weigh like 12 pounds to wear that!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2007)

lol Benebaby! I was so shocked with the pants, I didn't even notice the heels.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yea um no. Not for me. I dont like it. You gotta have the bod for it.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2007)

Whats wrong with these jeans?....i just put an order in!!! Thanks for reccomending them. Can't wait till they come so i can take a pic and show them to you.

JUST KIDDING.....ewwww these jeans are horrendous:kopfkratz: :wtf: :sadno:


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 20, 2007)

Lol... those are weird.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Apr 20, 2007)

pmsl thats awful


----------



## Nox (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes, you are right that this is very incorrect. I have never seen a Brazilian girl in Brazil dress like this... EVER. This is actually a Japanese fashion, and I have seen this worn (and worse) by Japanese girls in Tokyo with my own two eyes! You wouldn't believe some of the crap these young teenage girls get away with wearing when they are out from under their parents' noses!


----------



## superdivah86 (Apr 20, 2007)

wow


----------



## SwtValina (Apr 21, 2007)

Lol, i think they are prob for strippers


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 21, 2007)

ick!


----------



## raineywife (Apr 21, 2007)

yuck...nasty...skanky:bootyshake:

:nono: :nono:


----------



## Jessica81 (Apr 21, 2007)

Lol


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Tacky, I repeat tacky!:tocktock:


----------



## Ricci (Apr 21, 2007)

Slutty


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 21, 2007)

wow, I cant believe the thongs are built in. It is gross enough when girls wear thongs with low cut jeans that are very visible and they are serparate. I feel like stuffing the underwear down into the pants so I dont have to see it, lol.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 21, 2007)

okay, i know some TRASHY girls, a handful of gogo's and what not, and even these would be considered all sorts of craptastic in their eyes!

btw- benebaby,

i know a girl who got MARRIED in hooker clear platforms... yep, i know the classy dames.


----------



## cimelleh (Apr 21, 2007)

cool!


----------



## russianred (Apr 21, 2007)

lol i always wear granny knickers with jeans, the material is quite thick unless they are super tight, in which case a thong is the only option!!!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Apr 22, 2007)

R u kidding me?!!!:wtf:

Trashy &amp; tacky all in one shot! woohooo....


----------



## lovespell (Apr 23, 2007)

OH HAAIIILLLLLLL naw.... LOL


----------



## flychick767 (Apr 23, 2007)

Not in this lifetime


----------



## Sparko (Apr 23, 2007)

lol omg, i really hope that nobody EVER buys this EVER!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 25, 2007)

degrassi is one of my guily pleasures, lol.


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh my. That is so tacky looking. :rotfl:


----------



## southcitybabe (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL omg id love those for work! haha they are so trashy! Im not a hooker or anything lol


----------

